# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 2/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing this past week on Devils Lake was spotty at best with most 
anglers having a tough time catching any numbers or finding any patterns. The 
better areas for the few fish that are being caught have been Creel Bay, the 
dome house and towers area, and the area along Camp Grafton to the casino. 
Hali?s, rocker minnows, genz worms, kastmasters, and small raps tipped with wax 
worms, spikes, or minnows have been the most productive. Walleye fishing?s 
been pretty good, but the bite is largely in the early morning and evening 
hours resulting in a small window for anglers to find them. Some of the better 
areas have been the Knudson?s Bay/Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, the sunken 
refuge road in Pelican, Doc Hagens, Old Mill & Bud Bays, Mission Bay along the 
old railroad tressel, East Bay near the Camp entrance, and the Stromme Addition 
area. Try actively jigging sonars and chubby darters, or work raps, 
kastmasters, buckshots, and other spoon type lures tipped with minnows or 
minnow heads. Pike fishing continues to be good. The north end of Six Mile 
and Creel Bays and the Old Mill area have been producing some nice sized fish. 
For numbers and more action, try Sweetwater Lake to the north or Lake Irvin to 
the west. Try jigging jigs with twister tails or sonars, or use tip-ups with 
smelt or herring. The ice thickness is getting to where you can still use 
your auger without an extension, but it is close. There is a snow cover on the 
lake and if you plan to venture a four wheel drive is recommended. The Lake 
Access Committee does have trails on the lake for those who don?t have access 
to a 4x4. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for all the updates. Do u think an auger extension will be needed by the first of march ?


----------

